# RAF Folkingham: The Vehicle Graveyard, August 2016



## pineapplesnail (Aug 8, 2016)

RAF Folkingham was opened in 1940 and used throughout the war as a troop carrier airfield, closed in 1963. Now vehicles sit and rot though it isn't completely abandoned, so I heard, they're still selling parts on.

When we first arrived we were a tad put off by the sign on the gate boasting 'firearms in use at all times' but I now think that's just because of the amount of clay pigeons laying around. The gate also lied about the dogs.

I enjoyed this place even more than I thought I would but we left quite late and it got dark before we saw the whole place. I'll be going back sometime so let me know if you'd like to see more.

It was nice to see some Aveling-Barford pieces, I'd love to get up the back of their place.


----------



## sureshank (Aug 8, 2016)

wow mate really nice report i love vechle graveyards


----------



## mookster (Aug 8, 2016)

The gate is right about the dogs. We met the owners when we were there walking their dogs on the airfield.

Nice enough people when they saw we just had cameras, and they eventually agreed to let us continue.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 8, 2016)

Some interesting pieces of heavy metal there. Nicely captured.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 9, 2016)

Great set and nicely captured but sometimes less is more....personally I wouldl have used sub-30 pix rather than over 50.


----------



## krela (Aug 9, 2016)

Great stuff!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 9, 2016)

I was there last week & also took several hundred pics. The access we used didn't have so much as a sign to put us off, but we were hiding from a van from time to time cruising up & down.
I thourghly enjoyed it there though!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 9, 2016)

I must get here soon.been wanting to go for ages but just not got around to it.soon though.and mookster I have heard different stories about him.


----------



## mookster (Aug 9, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I must get here soon.been wanting to go for ages but just not got around to it.soon though.and mookster I have heard different stories about him.



He wanted to chuck us out by our ears originally, but we had met his wife and had been talking to her for about five minutes before he rocked up in his van, and between me and my friend and her we managed to persuade him to allow us to stay - it helped a bit that we used the 'we have travelled all the way from Oxford' line, I think it swayed them a little. It was three and a half years ago now though!


----------



## caiman (Aug 9, 2016)

And you were on a Thor base and did not realise it?


----------



## dead format (Aug 10, 2016)

"Non Sanz Droict" and the bear and ragged staff on the side of one of those machines is the Warwickhire Coat of arms. That particular unit is a long way from home!


----------



## andylen (Aug 10, 2016)

Great place and pics. Love all things industrial. Can see a trip coming on.


----------



## ReverendJT (Aug 19, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I must get here soon.been wanting to go for ages but just not got around to it.soon though.and mookster I have heard different stories about him.


Me too. I managed to track down a phone number and rang them a few months ago. I'm pretty sure it was his wife I spoke to, she said that he wouldn't allow me on as too many threads appear online which in turn brings more people to the site. I wonder whether he could be convinced into an open day for the curious.


----------

